# Axolotl set up help



## Danimorse (Jul 16, 2013)

My friend was moving house and she had a young axolotl( around 4-5 inches ) that she needed to get rid of, so I said I would take him and picked him up yesterday. Obviously this is a problem because I have no tank set up for it. He is currently in a 30L, no filter, dechlorinated tank, but I am aware he needs a bigger, cycled one and I am picking one up Friday. I know the tank needs to be cycled etc but I feel it is too cruel to keep him in the small, unfiltered tank he is in now while I wait for the bigger tank and filter.. Especially if I need to wait weeks and weeks for the tank to cycle. I have no idea what to do, do I cycle it with him in? I don't want him to die as a result of this. Doe any one have any advice?


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's a good caresheet: Axolotl Care Sheet - TheAmphibian.co.uk - Axolotl facts, Axolotl Origin, Axolotl Habitat, Axolotl Housing, Axolotl Breeding Ambystoma mexicanum

You want to check the ph levels of the water, ensure it has the right substrate and invest on some plants. They love things to play in like tunnels and caves. 

As said in the care sheet they prefer a slow flow of water, so don't stress too much about the filter. Daily water changes are brilliant. I fill an empty bottle with water, use the solution to get rid of the chlorine and leave in direct sunlight, it's a trick a fish loving friend taught me to build up the bacteria in the water. 

They're very hardy and good beginner phibs so try not to stress so much. Someone more experienced will be along soon.


----------



## Danimorse (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks, had a good read of that. The temporary tank he is in has fine sand substrate, large rocks to hide and a plastic plant. I've treated the water so it is dechlorinated, pH is at 6.8 at the mo. I'm doing daily water changes of about 20% is this adequate? I just don't want to cycle the new tank with him in it if he is going to die :gasp:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Just be patient and cycle the new tank he's lived long enough in the smaller one for now to do just fine. I think 20% should be fine but don't quote me on that. 

If you spot a one of the exact same size you could introduce to have a pair in the new tank. And if you can opt for live plants, good for eating the horrible stuff and producing lovely oxygen!


----------



## Danimorse (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry to be a pain with all the questions, but surely if he's going to be in an uncycled, non-filtered tank for at least a month then I may as well cycle the big tank with him in it as the damage will already be done living in the unicycles tank he's in now if that makes sense? Or is that not how it works? Need an expert right about now haha


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi : victory:

While your axie is in it's temporary, unfiltered home, you'll need to do daily 20% water changes, using dechlorinated water. 

As for cycling it can take a few weeks to cycle fully. One thing you'll be needing is a water testing kit; one which measures pH, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. The ideal levels are:

pH - 6.8 to 7.6
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrites - 0 ppm
Nitrates - 40 ppm and under

In a cycled tank, beneficial bacteria and any plants break down the ammonia into nitrites. Nitrites in turn get broken down into nitrates. Obviously when you are cycling the levels won't be at that level. You'll likely find the ammonia levels are sky high. 

You'll want to test the water maybe once or twice a week. Don't be alarmed if nothing seems to be changing. It can take a few weeks of doing nothing and then all of a sudden everything kicks in. 

The cheap test strips are OK to use, however they're not as reliable as the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. This kit is a bit more expensive (around £25-£30), however you do get a few hundred tests out of it, and it's much more reliable. It works out good value for money (think about it; once cycled you only need to test the water once a week, so you have a few hundred weeks worth of water testing!).

There are a couple of things you can do. These are:

1. Ask a local aquatics store if you can have some already cycled freshwater.

2. Add live plants to the tank (marimo moss balls prove to be an axolotl's favourite), and add some guppies in it too. If there's nothing alive in the tank then it won't cycle, so the guppies will take the place of the axolotl, ensuring your axolotl isn't harmed. 

Speaking of guppies, once your tank is cycled, you can keep the guppies in the tank with the axolotl. They will act as live food for your axolotl (it's perfectly fine for them).

If you have any more questions do feel free to ask. : victory:


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

Danimorse said:


> Sorry to be a pain with all the questions, but surely if he's going to be in an uncycled, non-filtered tank for at least a month then I may as well cycle the big tank with him in it as the damage will already be done living in the unicycles tank he's in now if that makes sense? Or is that not how it works? Need an expert right about now haha


That's not quite how it works. Keeping in the unfiltered tank is fine, as long as you change the water 20% daily. This water change is essentially removing the build up of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, and diluting the rest with fresh water.

In a cycled tank you'll only be changing the water 20% a week, as the beneficial bacteria will be breaking down the ammonia faster than it builds up, and any plants will feed and grow off the nitrates. : victory:


----------



## Danimorse (Jul 16, 2013)

So if I can manage to get cycled water I can put the axi straight in? And if not he is fine to be kept in the temp tank as long as I do 20% water change daily for as long as it takes for the main tank to cycle? If I don't want to use guppies can I just add small amounts of fish flakes as a source of ammonia instead? Thanks in advance greatly appreciated


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

I wouldn't put him straight in. I'd test the water first to make sure it's all OK, even leave it a few days or a week just to be on the safe side. You'll be fine doing the daily water changes in the mean time.

As for the fish flakes, I've not heard of that so I wouldn't know. I used guppies to cycle mine as it's just what many people do, it's tried and tested, quite cheap, and even gives the axolotls something to eat once it's all set up. It's the faeces that provides the ammonia which is why I used the guppies. 

You _could_ cycle it with an axolotl, but the problem with that is that the high levels of ammonia, nitrites and nitrates could really damage him/her. They're a hardy species, yes, but if the correct conditions aren't met then they're just as vulnerable as any species.


----------



## Danimorse (Jul 16, 2013)

Brillant, thank you so much or all your help. I guess I shall keep him in the small temp tank, as cruel as it may seem, until I can properly cycle a bigger tank for him.


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

No problem at all. If it makes you feel any better, I had to stick my two in a poxy 2ft tank whilst I recycled mine! He'll be fine for a few more weeks and then he'll probably be much happier and more active in his new home. :2thumb:


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

You can cycle the tank with your axolotl in it, but you need to be vigilant on ammonia levels. With the higher temperatures we have at the moment, a bigger tank will offer more stable temeperatures.
I was a bit paranoid while doing mine so I tested the parameters daily and did 20% daily water changes.. I was cycling a tank with 3 adults in and they do make a mess  Cycled water from else where will do little good, but if you can use some filter media/ ornaments etc from a cycled tank, that will speed up the process..the bacteria for cycling a tank will be concentrated on surfaces of things rather than free floating.


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

As Bella says, temperature is important and you'll find a bigger tank maintains a stable temp easier. This hot weather we've been having has made my temps shoot up to around 23C, so I'm having to cool it with frozen water bottles.

To do this you'll need a few large bottles (I use 2L bottles) that have been rinsed out and had the labels removed. Then you'll need to fill them with dechlorinated water. It needs to be dechlorinated just incase water leaks from the bottle. Leave them to freeze and float a bottle in the tank. I leave mine in a few hours and then swap it for a new frozen bottle, placing the original bottle back in the freezer. Then I just repeat the process.

One thing to bare in mind is that a stable high temperature is better than one which fluctuates, as a fluctuating temp will just stress the axolotl more. As a reference 23C is basically the top limit you should have the tank water, however the cooler the water the better.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fish flake is fine, especially if you have a filter- but don't overdo it, or you'll just pollute the water. Guppies really require much warmer water than is ideal for axolotls. The reason you don't want your animal in while you are cycling is that it can involve some quite dramatic changes to the water chemistry- which can adversely affect your axxy. Once it's settled, you'll be fine.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Just a theory, but couldn't people use white cloud minnows instead of guppies, they do well in the cooler temperatures.


----------



## Draconis (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure, you probably could however I've no experience with them so I can't say. The reason I used guppies is purely down to having had experience with them when offering them to my axolotls as a treat. 

When offering as a treat, the cooler water slows the guppies down which helps the axolotls hunt (essentially the same as when people put crickets in the fridge for their lizards etc).


----------



## Xelazander (Jan 2, 2013)

Raych said:


> Here's a good caresheet: Axolotl Care Sheet - TheAmphibian.co.uk - Axolotl facts, Axolotl Origin, Axolotl Habitat, Axolotl Housing, Axolotl Breeding Ambystoma mexicanum
> 
> You want to check the ph levels of the water, ensure it has the right substrate and invest on some plants. They love things to play in like tunnels and caves.
> 
> ...


This care sheet is wrong! Please ignore it.

The page in question encourages the use of gravel; axolotls have a tendency to ingest anything that will fit in their mouths and thus MUST be kept on either a bare bottom, slate or small particle sand subtrate.

Otherwise it will get compacted and will die.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Raych said:


> Just a theory, but couldn't people use white cloud minnows instead of guppies, they do well in the cooler temperatures.


White cloud minnows are better as they are happier in the colder water. 
I had separate tank set up for them, and another for cherry shrimp..both where used as an occasional treat for the axies. When I moved, space was temporarily limited and they all ended up with the axies. I have one cloud minnow still sharing the axies tank now for nearly two years, I don't know how he has avoided being eaten by them. I will miss him when he goes :/

The advice in that care sheet regarding substrate is poor, well rinsed play sand or bare bottom is far safer. I was intending to silicone slate tiles onto the base of my tank...but forgot to do it before filling it up.

These is are a very useful sites 
http://www.axolotl.org/
http://www.caudata.org/forum/f46-be...help-topics/f48-axolotls-ambystoma-mexicanum/


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

soday said:


> Hey guys! I am wondering if I got 2 or 3 baby axolotls, could I keep them in a 50g tank? I know that is big enough, but is it too big? also, i am just about to start cycling so if you have any tips on how I should start, recommended filters, substrate, or anything else, it is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Stay honest, Stay yourself, and don't let anyone take those away from you. Someone loves you and if you change to fit someone else's needs, that isn't fair to anyone so stay strong!


As this thread is 9 years old you are probably best starting your own new post.


----------

